# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Travelling down to the Carribeans in a 2 months, need a good travel agent......

## lifeonlake

Anyone know a good travel agent that can get you better prices than the online sites such as itravel2000, sunwing, selloffvacations, and etc.  Our group is planning to go down to Montego Bay, Jamaica.  So far I'm planning to stay at Iberostar Royal Hall Suites.  One of the best rated on tripadvisor. Any other advice on excursions and other hotels would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.

----------

